# احد التناصير(احد المولود اعمى)



## ramzy1913 (21 مارس 2010)

[COLOسلام ونعمة://


V
أحد التناصير ( احد المولود أعمى ) 
" من أمن وأعتمد خلُص " ( مرقس 16 : 16 )

+ فى هذا اليوم نحتفل بالأحد السادس من الصوم الكبير ( المسمى حسب العادة القبطية " أحد التناصير " )، حيث جرت التقاليد على عماد كل الوثنيين الذين آمنوا بالمسيح حديثاً ( الموعوظين ) ليدخلوا الكنيسة ، ويفرحوا ببهجة عيد القيامة المجيد ، والتناول من السر الأقدس .

+ والمعمودية هى الباب المؤدى للإستفادة من باقى أسرار الكنيسة المقدسة ، وبها يتم الإغتسال من أمراض " الخطية الموروثة " ( كمرض روحى ) من آدم ، وكذلك التطهير ( للكبار ) من كل الشرور السابقة .

+ وفى حديث رب المجد يسوع مع نيقوديموس ، نرى ضرورة العماد كشرط أساسى لدخول الملكوت ( يو 3 : 3 ) .

+ ولهذا دعا تلاميذه للخدمة على أساس التعليم والتعميد ، وقد أمرهم وقال لهم : " أذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع ، وأكرزوا بالإنجيل ( بشارة الخلاص ) للخليقة كلها ، من آمن وأعتمد خلُص ، ومن لم يؤمن يدّن " ( مر 16 : 15 – 16 ) .

+ ويجب أن يغتسل المسيحى المؤمن مرات أخرى بدموع التوبة ، مع ممارسة الأسرار المقدسة ، وقد أكد الرب على غسل القلب وليس الأعضاء الخارجية فقط ، أى نقاوة القلب من دنس الخطية .

+ وفى هذا اليوم يقرا الشماس نص الإنجيل الخاص بالمولود أعمى ( يوحنا 9 ) ، لأن الإنسان يولد أعمى بالخطية ، ولما يغتسل فى جرن المعمودية ويدشن ( يدهن ) بالميرون المقدس ، ينير الروح القدس عقله وقلبه بالنعمة والحكمة ، والطهارة الداخلية .

+ وقد خلق الله للمولود أعمى عينين من طين ( كما فعل فى خلق جسد آدم ) وأمره بالأغتسال فى بركة سلوام ( رمز لجرن المعمودية ) .

+ وفى حوار الأعمى مع اليهود الأغبياء ، الذين أغتاظوا بسبب إتمام معجزته فى يوم سبت ، أعلن لهم بروح المنطق ، أن الله لا يسمع للخطاة ، وأنه إن كان أحد يتقى الله ويفعل مشيئته ، فله يسمع بالطبع ( يو 9 : 31 ) والعكس بالعكس .

+ ونأخذ الدرس من هذا الأعمى البصير ، ومن رجال الدين اليهود العميان ، ونشكر الله على عطاياه ، ونؤمن بأنه قادر أن يفتح بصيرة كل بعيد عن الإيمان ، ليستنير بكل وسائط الخلاص ، ويرى الملكوت السعيد ، بعدما يتطهر – من الداخل – من دنس الجسد والفكر والحواس ، ليستحق أن يلبس ثوب البر والقداسة ، الذى يليق الدخول به لهذا العرس الأبدى العظيم .

+ ودائماً ما يتساءل أهل العالم ، عن سبب عدم إغتسال ( وضوء ) النصارى ، قبل كل صلاة من صلواتهم النهارية والليلية ؟! ، فنقول لهؤلاء ، أن الطهارة هى النقاوة الداخلية – للقلب والذهن – من دنس الخطية ، وأنه مهما أغتسل المرء من الخارج وقلبه متسخ بالخطايا ، من تعصب وسوء ظن ، وشك وغيرة وحسد ، وحقد وكراهية للناس ، وكذب وغش وخديعة ، فلن يَطُهر أبداً ، حتى ولو أستحم عشرات المرات كل يوم ( يو 13 : 10 ) واستخدم كل مياه المحيطات والبحار .
==============
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم== رمزى

 Click this bar to view the full image. 


R="Red"][/COLOR]


----------



## Maran+atha (2 أبريل 2017)

شكراً كثير جداً
اخى الحبيب رمزي
وكل سنة والجميع طيبين
اليوم أحد التناصير المبارك 
أعاده المسيح علي الجميع بالفرح والسلام
ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائماً
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل أمنياتكم للأبد آمين.


----------

